# DIY ammo casting



## Cap (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm finding it very hard to get my hands on any lead over here. Well, in my region anyway... All the tire weights have been zink here for years. So tire shops is a no go. The scrap yard refused to sell me any lead. Buying fishing or diving weights just to recast them and loose them in the woods would be just expensive and silly. On a very tight budget......

So, what are my metal options for casting my own ammo? Say.....heavy enough for rabbits? Tin (pewter)? What ells is there? And if there is something good enough, please suggest any apropriate mould calibers, grams or mm fishing weight mould.

And, since I am where I am and just in case Big Brother is watching. I am NOT planning on killing any animals in my own country.

/Cap


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Cap said:


> I'm finding it very hard to get my hands on any lead over here. Well, in my region anyway... All the tire weights have been zink here for years. So tire shops is a no go. The scrap yard refused to sell me any lead. Buying fishing or diving weights just to recast them and loose them in the woods would be just expensive and silly. On a very tight budget......
> 
> So, what are my metal options for casting my own ammo? Say.....heavy enough for rabbits? Tin (pewter)? What ells is there? And if there is something good enough, please suggest any apropriate mould calibers, grams or mm fishing weight mould.
> 
> ...


With lead being very hard to get, you might just want to switch to steel balls, might check with some industrial suppliers for steel balls in whatever size you would like , maybe 12mm would be good, and talk to a sales rep to get the lowest grade of steel or maybe cast iron balls, sometimes you can get them on a clearance type deal at a very reasonable price, that's what I am shooting mostly steel balls from an industrial bearing supplier.
Also, actually there's not much wrong with just shooting rocks, make up a screen type filter with something like 12mm holes in it and dump gravel in, that way everything smaller falls thru, and then just pick out what you want, very cheap. good luck and happy shooting. rocks are good and usually accurate enough out to around 20 yards or so.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

You can use the zinc weights. They are not quite as heavy as lead but much harder. Before attempting this you need to do some research on zinc casting. It will take more heat and make sure there is no lead mixed in or it will make slush that is hard to cast. I recommend spending some time at www.castboolits.com for more info on zinc casting. Be safe!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Most auto and motorcycle batteries are "lead/acid" type. If you can scrounge old batteries, you can retrieve the lead by cutting open the casing. The fluid inside is sulphuric acid, so be careful. Neutralize the acid with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate), dilute with water, and pour it into a discrete hole in the ground somewhere.

Another possibility is Zamak metal, which is a low melting point alloy of zinc ... there are a number of variations:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamak 

It is sometimes known as "pot metal". The density of Zamak is just a little less than steel. The melting point is about 385 C or about 725 F.

Many auto fittings are made from it ... door handles, etc. Many door locks, toys, and other stuff is made from it. If you go to an auto wreckers, you can probably get a bunch of it for little or nothing ... take a heavy hammer and see if you can break suspect material. Zamak fractures with a good blow. Or take a propane torch along and see if it melts easily. You can melt it on an electric stove in a cast iron skillet. I believe you can cast it in steel bullet molds ... would not try it in aluminum. There are a lot of sites on-line which discuss home casting of zinc and its alloys. For example:

http://www.gizmology.net/stovetop.htm 

Good luck!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Cap (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. For some reason I don't find shooting with an uneven object enjoyable. Found a guy on fleabay yesterday that had reasonable pricing oon steel balls. But......then came the shipping









http://castboolits.com/ wasn't a registered domain. Did you mean http://castboolits.gunloads.com/?

Funny enough, I have some zamak. I collect and refurbish antique circular sock machines and the cylinders are sometimes casted zamak.

Would tin/pewter work? Or would it stick to the mould, say if I went crazy and bought a Lee mould online? I noticed that some are using solder....


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cap said:


> Thanks guys.:
> 
> http://castboolits.com/ wasn't a registered domain. Did you mean http://castboolits.gunloads.com/?


Sorry for the error but glad you found the correct link. That site is a wealth of information. I would either do a search or just ask over there and they will help you out.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like this thread, thanks guys for all the good info. Never heard of zamak.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I Wonder what a bondo ball would do? I just might make some and try them out. I might try to make some from JB weld too.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

Archer46176 said:


> Please do not use lead from used batteries, this is very dangerous. Also you can cast the zinc weights but make sure you have enough venting and moving air and donot breth in fumes from the zinc these fumes are VERY dangerous as well. I have been casting for years and have done some zinc casting mixed with the lead. I have also welded galvanized metals (zinc coated) due to not being able to clean them properly before welding. I have had metal sickness from both the zinc fumes and stainless steel and it is no fun if you don't catch it soon enough to get clean fresh air.
> I actually came close to passing out and had what seemed like vertigo from fumes off of some stainless steel. Normally I can recognize the signs quickly enough to get out of the area and get some fresh air but that time it hit me quick and I was lucky there were others present.
> 
> I HAVE ONLY BROKEN MY SILENCE HERE BECAUSE I SAW THIS AND FELT SOMEONE COULD ENDANGER THEMSELVES IF THEY WEREN'T EDUCATED...
> ...


zink is nasty stuff, i used to work at a scrap yard cutting and even out doors i felt ill from the fumes cutting zinc galvanised sheet


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Paul and others for the warning. I think, I will just buy my lead balls rather than casting it on my own.


----------

